# Arabian foal color - Is grey possible?



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

My BF sent Kira's dam Gleeful Pico off to be bred for the last time, and i was wondering what the foal is likely to look like. At Gleeful's second home she produced all chestnut foals, and at the home before ours she was bred to a black stallion(he has black,bay,chestnut foals) a few times and had all bay foals(some dark, some light bay). Here is the stud she is being bred to Ali Dhalan most of his foals are grey and one is bay. I'm not good at understanding the color genetics so could someone tell me if Gleeful can produce grey?


----------



## kywalkinghorse2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

It is possible for Gleeful to have a grey foal, but only because the stallion is a grey. One parent has to be grey in order for the foal to be a grey. But, the foal could still be born a chestnut like Gleeful and then turn grey later in life. BTW, beautiful stallion choice and also beautiful mare.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Grey is a dominant gene, so if the sire's grey, the foal will have a good chance at being grey.

My grey Arab gelding's dam was chestnut, and my bay Arab gelding's mother was grey. The grey Arab's sire was grey, and the bay Arab's sire was bay.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It wouldn't really be Gleeful producing a gray foal, as she is not gray. It would be stallion bringing gray to the genetic table. 

There's a good chance it will be, but gray foals are born a normal colour, then gray out, so you might not be able to tell right away.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes it is possible for her to have a grey by that stallion. About a 50% chance as it looks like he is not homozygous for grey. Any other colors (or base color) all depends on what is under the stallion's grey.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

There's a good chance it will be. But remember it may be a little while before you can tell. You'll notice around the eyes when they start to grey out first.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

A friend of mine bred her grey mare (who had only produced greys) to a grey stallion (Showkayce, I'm not sure if any of his offspring aren't grey..) and whoop! I liver chestnut baby. He's almost a year and still hasn't shown any signs of greying.

Off topic, but just goes to show you just never know


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love your arab, what kind is she exactly (like egyptian? polish? etc...)


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

Hidalgo13 said:


> I love your arab, what kind is she exactly (like egyptian? polish? etc...)


*Bloodline Percentages for Gleeful Pico AHR #469297
*Crabbet/Blunt = 55.9814 
GSB (incl. Crabbet) = 64.9902 
Davenports = 6.73828 
Polish = 18.5547 
Egyptian = 30.5908 
Russian = 6.25 
WK Kellogg = 25.6348 
CMK = 87.8906 
Abbas Pasha Source = 26.3275 
WR Brown/Maynesboro Stud = 38.6719 
Abbas Pasha/Ali Pasha Sherif Source = 28.3173 
Babson Egyptian = 1.5625 
Old Babolna (pre-WW II) = 2.92358 
Old German (Weil) = 1.26953 
North American Desert Source = 22.9004 
Early American Foundation (vol V) = 71.875 
American Foundation (thru vol X) = 87.5 
El Emir = .537108 
Mesaoud = 12.7075 
Ghazala = 4.44336 
Raffles = 1.5625 
Skowronek = 6.83594


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

What a pretty girl! She's got such a kind eye! Question for you, how did you find exact percentages for bloodlines like that? I have a filly that I want to see what lines she has but I'm at a loss as to how to find that out!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Eliz said:


> A friend of mine bred her grey mare (who had only produced greys) to a grey stallion (Showkayce, I'm not sure if any of his offspring aren't grey..) and whoop! I liver chestnut baby. He's almost a year and still hasn't shown any signs of greying.
> 
> Off topic, but just goes to show you just never know


Means both the mare and stallion were heterozygous grey (one copy of the grey gene), and the foal fell in the 25% chance of not getting grey.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Woah, I see so she's mixed! That's really cool. I like mixed Arabians better then pure I think.


----------



## thealabamaredhead (Aug 16, 2010)

MagicDestiny said:


> What a pretty girl! She's got such a kind eye! Question for you, how did you find exact percentages for bloodlines like that? I have a filly that I want to see what lines she has but I'm at a loss as to how to find that out!


 
it was done before we got her. the lady who did the research is Eva Dano [email protected] i'm not sure if that is a current e-mail or not. i'm sure there are other people who do it.


----------

